# England Premiership start 16-17



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 15, 2008)

Arsenal v West Bromwich

16/08/2008 12:45 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (27) 
Bolton v Stoke

16/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (25) 
Everton v Blackburn

16/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (27) 
Hull v Fulham

16/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.60 All Bets (26) 
Middlesbrough v Tottenham

16/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (26) 
West Ham v Wigan

16/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (27) 
Sunderland v Liverpool

16/08/2008 17:30 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (27) 
Chelsea v Portsmouth

17/08/2008 13:30 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (26) 
Aston Villa v Manchester City

17/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (25) 
Manchester United v Newcastle

17/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (26) 

Come on pool
1.65


----------



## okosh (Aug 15, 2008)

what does this part mean??  :? 



			
				LiverpoolFan said:
			
		

> Arsenal v West Bromwich
> Come on pool
> 1.65


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 15, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> what does this part mean??  :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Means its better Liverpool to win


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 17, 2008)

And they won, but I feel a little bit robbed from their play
hope they can bring their A play next week.


----------

